# Fox hunting sounds for FoxPro?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody have experience calling in red fox with a FoxPro? If so, what calls work best? I plan on purchasing some new sounds for my FoxPro and giving it a try. I usually hunt coyotes so fox is new to me. Also, if you know any new coyote sounds that work great let me know.


----------

